# NEW LACO Flieger - First images!



## Uwe W.

If you've been anticipating the new 45 mm watches from LACO, these teaser images are going to drive you insane. 

Originally scheduled to appear in August or September, it appears that the release of the new models may be slightly delayed. Laco is currently waiting on their suppliers to provide them with samples of the new case, dials and hands that will be used to build prototype models. It won't be until the prototypes are built that we'll be able to see actual photos of the new watches. Until then, Laco is whetting our appetites with these digital renderings of what the new watches will look like. Personally, I think they're stunning.

Assuming everything goes well with the building of the prototypes, we can expect production of the new models to begin in earnest. Although the extended wait might be a little disappointing, it's clear to see that these redesigned Lacos (considered to be 2011 models) are going to be well worth the wait. 

Looking over the images it's exciting to note that the redesign will incorporate elements for which we have all been clamouring. Features such as the original B-Uhr's thin lugged case, its broader minute hand, diamond style crown and blued hands will raise the new Lacos to a higher level of historic accuracy. 

Most important is the cumulative effect of this redesign. Unlike any of the other Beobachtungsuhren (flieger or pilot watches) on the market, Laco somehow has managed to endow its watches with a nostalgic persona. Whether it is an ability distilled from their heritage or a mysterious process learned from their legacy, new Laco's eerily have the feel of vintage pieces. Moments after I saw these images I knew what watch I would be buying next. I'm sure Laco is hoping that I'm not the only one inspired by their new design.


----------



## celtics1984

Wow!!! Wonder if these new models will be in the 42mm size as well.


----------



## Takashi78

Cant wait for this to come out!


----------



## peaches134

Oh god, I hope the new 42mm watches will follow the same design.

Peter did mention that they would have blued hands and come with or without the logo.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks for posting Uwe, I am a bit late due to other obligations (the real job you know  )

Just as a side not: These are no real pics but mockups which are very close to what the Lacos will lool like.

Peter will add real pics asap pending on delivery of parts.

What will be available in the near future:

Laco 45mm, A and B, no logo not date, blued hands (hour, minute), black seconds hand, ETA 2801

Laco 42mm, A and B, no logo, no date, blued hands (hour, minute), black seconds hand, ETA 2824-2 or Ronda quartz, ETA 2801 under consideration

The Laco Miyota will be back soon. this watch will come with a Logo on its dial, display back to see a nicely and better finished Miyota movement.

The Laco watches will become more recognizable because of their streamlines design, all faces will look the same (the Laco Miyota will have a logo on the dial).

Stay tuned. Peter will post (real) pics asap.


----------



## raiderkilo

Wow,what would be a price range for this model's?
Case back?
Movement?
THX


----------



## injurylawyer

I like. The 45mm should be a nice niche since I do not see other watchmakers putting out Fliegers in that size...either bigger or smaller. I like the wider blued minute hand as well.* From our other string, **as with my 'later production' Ref. 860884 ETA Automatic Observer (B), as Herr Pfeiffer informed you, it has the new diamond style crown*. I think keeping a 42mm case as an alternative may fit mainstream sales and the average wrist size for daily wear. On the other hand, the 36mm currently posted on the website and store are too small for most men...although they would make great gifts for our adventurous lady friends. Great job and good luck in the new endeavor.


----------



## StufflerMike

raiderkilo said:


> Movement?
> THX


See my post.


----------



## Janne

Diamond style crown?
Onion crown?


----------



## StufflerMike

*All* crowns as to be seen in the mockup (acording to Peter).


----------



## Tony A.H

thank you for the update Uwe .|>
so far so good. Beautiful Sterile Dial and no non-sense :-! . love the Original Case Design that makes LACO stands out !. 
GREAT Job. 

Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H

hi mike
are these " aforementioned Models " part of the 85th Anniversary L.E ??! 
or will there be a whole New/Different L.E Series for that Special Occasion ?!

Tony


----------



## StufflerMike

Those I wrote about are all series models (no limited edition though). When talking to Peter today a LE was not part of our chat.


----------



## Janne

stuffler said:


> *All* crowns as to be seen in the mockup (acording to Peter).


What I mean, is that the crown design as used on the WUS LE and the latest Laco watches are usually referred to as an Onion crown.
Suddenly, it is called Diamond crown.

We should maybe keep to one name. Different names implies different crown designs.


----------



## Uwe W.

Janne said:


> We should maybe keep to one name. Different names implies different crown designs.


Absolutely. I think the problem might be that some crown shapes don't conveniently fall into one particular category and so different names get thrown at them.

I just took this quick photo to illustrate my understanding of the differences. From right to left: diamond, half-onion (former Laco crown) and onion. I think the crown used on the new Laco models most closely resembles a diamond.


----------



## Tony A.H

thanks mike.
makes me anxious what will the L.E/Anniversary look like .


----------



## Janne

We used to call the WW2 Laco crown an Onion crown.










Shame similar, but more rounded than the new Laco crown.
Laco WUS LE, which we also referred to as an Onion crown.









I know we are splitting hairs, but it is good to be consistent.


----------



## richard kagan

Now I see why there was very little variety on their site. I was going to get a Flieger model, but will now wait for Laco.
Regards:
Richard


----------



## spryken

now, this is what we all waiting for ..
great.


----------



## cavallino33

Very nice. Any idea on pricing.

I have been thinking of selling my Miyota B and upgrading to on of the others.


----------



## Janne

I hope Laco used our painfull work in retro designing the B Dial in this new exciting line!


----------



## Mescalito

does anyone know if these modells will have "Fl23883" engraved on the side of the case? if it is not planned at the moment there is still enough time to "convince" laco ;-)


----------



## hyunbina

stuffler said:


> Thanks for posting Uwe, I am a bit late due to other obligations (the real job you know  )
> 
> Just as a side not: These are no real pics but mockups which are very close to what the Lacos will lool like.
> 
> Peter will add real pics asap pending on delivery of parts.
> 
> What will be available in the near future:
> 
> Laco 45mm, A and B, no logo not date, blued hands (hour, minute), balck senconds hand, ETA 2801
> 
> Laco 42mm, A and B, no logo, no date, blued hands (hour, minute), balck senconds hand, ETA 2824-2 or Ronda quartz, ETA 2801 under consideration
> 
> The Laco Miyota will be back soon. this watch will come with a Logo on its dial, display back to see a nicely and better finished Miyota movement).
> 
> The Laco watches will become more recognizable because of their streamlines design, all faces will look the same (the Laco Miyota will have a logo on the dial).
> 
> Stay tuned. Peter will post (real) pics asap.


Are we gonna have choice of logo or no logo and bluded hands on Miyota Movement at all?


----------



## StufflerMike

hyunbina said:


> Are we gonna have choice of logo or no logo and bluded hands on Miyota Movement at all?


Not that I am aware of. There must be a difference.


----------



## StufflerMike

Heard through the grapevine about 690/700 €.


----------



## StufflerMike

Mescalito said:


> does anyone know if these modells will have "Fl23883" engraved on the side of the case?


Nothing like this in the drafts. Maybe this would be a good idea for an LE ?


----------



## louis

Old stile Fliegers without Logo and Date, with HW mvnt. That´s fine .Well done ! |>|>


----------



## cavallino33

stuffler said:


> Heard through the grapevine about 690/700 €.


Thanks. Thats not too awfully painful. I'm pretty excite about this watch. I would love to wear one of the replica Laco but 55mm is too big for me to use.


----------



## Lone Piper

Those look fantastic. Already saving up the money for the 45mm B-Uhr. Thanks for the good news update!:-!


----------



## Uwe W.

Janne said:


> We used to call the WW2 Laco crown an Onion crown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame similar, but more rounded than the new Laco crown.
> Laco WUS LE, which we also referred to as an Onion crown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know we are splitting hairs, but it is good to be consistent.


I completely understand what you're saying, but I think there is consistency here. The new Laco 55 mm Replicas have a crown similar to your first photo of a vintage model which were found on Wempe and Laco models. I would still describe them as an onion crown - albeit a three-quarter onion. :-d

However, the new 45 mm models use a different crown - a diamond shaped one - one more similar I believe to those used in the original IWC produced B-Uhren.

Lange & Soehne used a cross between the two shapes while Stowa has a more squared crown.

I think there's consistency because the new 45 mm crown is not like the original Laco crowns (which can still be considered as onions), but more like the IWC, which was then as now, a diamond crown.

I'm not familiar with the crown used on the WUS LE; was that the watch in your second picture? The crown in that picture looks more like a diamond to me.


----------



## [email protected]

stuffler said:


> Heard through the grapevine about 690/700 €.


To be honest, that's a little bit more than I expected. Although, if Laco produce 42mm flieger with eta 2801 movement, I'm definitely buying one... or maybe two if they offer flieger with A and B dial. 

Mike, do you have any information about hands and how they be blued... will hands be heated, maybe chemically treated or just painted?


----------



## Nalu

The 45mm Bau B looks very inviting. I'm also interested in how the case will be engraved and look forward to Peter sharing that information.



Janne said:


> We used to call the WW2 Laco crown an Onion crown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame similar, but more rounded than the new Laco crown.
> Laco WUS LE, which we also referred to as an Onion crown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know we are splitting hairs, but it is good to be consistent.


I don't recall what folks referred to the WUS LE crown as, but it's a diamond crown and not an onion crown. If I didn't correct an incorrect terminology at the time, then that's my fault. We had bigger fish to fry at the time and my experience in correcting terminology on the forums (hand styles, strap styles, etc.) has been frustrating at best.

Uwe's photo and description is accurate and well-done :-!


----------



## Janne

Uwe, yes, the second pic is of the Laco WUS LE.

A Diamond crown it is then!! :-!

I think I recall that Laco were unable to get a more historically correct crown shape.
Pity, as I find the Diamond crown quite sharp edged.
Those of you buying the new 45mm watches will surely understand what I mean.


----------



## yenfoolun

can give up my wus le dial a then....
waited too long....
this 1 faster right？


----------



## Uwe W.

yenfoolun said:


> can give up my wus le dial a then....
> waited too long....
> this 1 faster right？


Probably. Or you could keep the LE and order the 45 B-Muster to compliment it! :-!


----------



## Uwe W.

Janne said:


> I find the Diamond crown quite sharp edged.
> Those of you buying the new 45mm watches will surely understand what I mean.


I understand. I used to have a real aversion to diamond crowns, not so much because of comfort or sharp edges, but for aesthetic reasons. However, an Archimede Pilot Original I bought a little while ago has completely changed mind about diamond crowns and now I think the one on the new 45 mm actually looks very promising. I'm just hoping now that the wait won't be too much longer; I've been a very good boy this year and I'm sure a new Laco would be appropriate for my Christmas list.;-)


----------



## yenfoolun

Uwe W. said:


> Probably. Or you could keep the LE and order the 45 B-Muster to compliment it! :-!


i hv the b dial wus le....

mayb i should order the 45mm A dial now...

laco accepting order now?


----------



## tisoris

Nice!


----------



## Uwe W.

yenfoolun said:


> mayb i should order the 45mm A dial now...
> laco accepting order now?


I don't think so. They're probably going to wait until the prototypes have been assembled in case there are any changes that need to be made. I wouldn't be surprised if final pricing wasn't even set until that point.

Also, since these are not limited editions, there shouldn't be a screaming rush to get an order in - that is unless you want to have one of the first ones built. You could always email them and ask; if they are starting a list please let the rest of us know.


----------



## Andy S.

...any idea if the eta2801 iterations will have hack-set capability?


----------



## StufflerMike

Andy S. said:


> ...any idea if the eta2801 iterations will have hack-set capability?


Not sure, hacking is an option for the 2801, but generally, they are not supplied with a hack lever.


----------



## calibro9

will the new miyota be in 45 or is it staying 42?


----------



## cooperj

Very interesting thread since I am in the market for my first real watch! I likely would go for the 42mm since I have 6 3/4 inch wrists.

I look forward to additional information and photos of the prototype along with expected availability dates. I will cross my fingers to have it before Christmas 

JC


----------



## StufflerMike

If I understood Peter right no Miyota in the 45mm case.


----------



## AustinOX

I'm not a fan of most diamond crowns, but my Classic Flieger came with the new style crown and it looks fantastic! If using diamond terminology the difference with the Laco crown is that the table is the same width as the girdle:









Most of the other diamond crowns are shaped more like real diamonds and as a result look a little dainty to me.

Does anybody know about the other dimensions? I'd like to know if the thickness and lug width with be the same or larger. Can't wait to see the real pics!


----------



## cooperj

AustinOX said:


> Does anybody know about the other dimensions? I'd like to know if the thickness and lug width with be the same or larger. Can't wait to see the real pics!


I am in the same boat I would love to know the specs for the 42&45mm versions.

JC


----------



## Psmith.

injurylawyer said:


> I like. The 45mm should be a nice niche since I do not see other watchmakers putting out Fliegers in that size...either bigger or smaller. I like the wider blued minute hand as well.* From our other string, **as with my 'later production' Ref. 860884 ETA Automatic Observer (B), as Herr Pfeiffer informed you, it has the new diamond style crown*. I think keeping a 42mm case as an alternative may fit mainstream sales and the average wrist size for daily wear. On the other hand, the 36mm currently posted on the website and store are too small for most men...although they would make great gifts for our adventurous lady friends. Great job and good luck in the new endeavor.


Actually, Tourby have been making a 45mm for some time, and Archimede (the 'XL' model) more recently.

This Laco model (albeit the images) looks wonderfully nostalgic... my long wait for the 'ideal' flieger could be coming to an end...


----------



## mebiuspower

If they will offer ETA 2801 it'll be next on my list I think!!! |>


----------



## cavallino33

Does anyone know if Laco is going to continue making the unitas powered version (the one with small seconds)


----------



## StufflerMike

cavallino33 said:


> Does anyone know if Laco is going to continue making the unitas powered version (the one with small seconds)


Why not just looking into their online shop:










Fliegeruhr mit Schweizer Handaufzugwerk Unitas 6498, Durchmesser 42 mm, Baumuster Typ B

390,00 EUR


----------



## Uwe W.

stuffler said:


> Why not just looking into their online shop


I think the other poster was wondering if they were going to continue to produce this model into the future. That it is currently available in their online store could also just mean they're selling off existing stock.

My impression is that the new 45 mm models represents a wholesale change for Laco and that they are moving forward with a fresh new (albeit vintage) look. Therefore I would assume that this particular Unitas model won't be available in its current guise in the future. However Mike is closer to the source and would be better equiped to answer that question.


----------



## cavallino33

stuffler said:


> Why not just looking into their online shop:
> 
> Fliegeruhr mit Schweizer Handaufzugwerk Unitas 6498, Durchmesser 42 mm, Baumuster Typ B
> 
> 390,00 EUR


No I know it's available now I was just wondering the if the forthcoming 2801 powered 42/45mm versions were going to replace it or if they were going to continuing producing the unitas as well.

I kind of like the small seconds version and I was just wondering if they were going to continue making and if not I might want to pick one up while it's still around.



Uwe W. said:


> I think the other poster was wondering if they were going to continue to produce this model into the future. That it is currently available in their online store could also just mean they're selling off existing stock.
> 
> My impression is that the new 45 mm models represents a wholesale change for Laco and that they are moving forward with a fresh new (albeit vintage) look. Therefore I would assume that this particular Unitas model won't be available in its current guise in the future. However Mike is closer to the source and would be better equiped to answer that question.


Yeah exactly.


----------



## ronnanol

My god, the waiting is driving me completely insane!


----------



## Mercutio

stuffler said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fliegeruhr mit Schweizer Handaufzugwerk Unitas 6498, Durchmesser 42 mm, Baumuster Typ B
> 
> 390,00 EUR


I do hope it is not too OT to ask in this thread, since it is mainly about the next generation Lacos, but I am really interested in seeing the back of this one - anyone own it and could provide a photograph of it, please?


----------



## frank_be

Will the hands be real steel ones and thermically blued or will they be chromed hands and coloured?


----------



## StufflerMike

Lacquered I am afraid but to the best of their skills.


----------



## hyunbina

Is this mean that the old ones are going to be on sale?


----------



## StufflerMike

hyunbina said:


> Is this mean that the old ones are going to be on sale?


No.


----------



## Janne

Sale is only for outdated models...
No Laco is ever outdated!


----------



## Lew

Owww my... great watch, specialy B-uhr, I can't wait. Only thing is price... witch is similary to Stowa :/


----------



## StufflerMike

If I understood Peter correctly the Unitas will still be available in the future.


----------



## cavallino33

stuffler said:


> If I understood Peter correctly the Unitas will still be available in the future.


Thanks.

Then I can wait until the new one comes out (and we see more pictures) to decide which I like better. :-!


----------



## jbetts1790

I was wondering if there is an update to when Laco will introduce their new models?

I wanted to buy a Flieger Miyota when I saw its not available from Laco, and then I read this thread, so I figured I would wait.

Thanks!


----------



## Uwe W.

Best guess from me would be at least a month or so. Herr Pfeiffer might be around to comment, but I think if you're willing to wait a little longer it will be worth it. Of course you should still be able to pick-up a Miyota from a retailer or off an eBay vendor.


----------



## cooperj

Uwe W. said:


> Best guess from me would be at least a month or so. Herr Pfeiffer might be around to comment, but I think if you're willing to wait a little longer it will be worth it.


Well I am waiting and wondering about a few things.. 

Delivery times (would love to have one for Christamas.

Lug to Lug size if I got that right - want to detetrmine if I need to go 42mm or dare to go BIG with a 45mm

Price

Cheers


----------



## Token

stuffler said:


> Laco 42mm, A and B, no logo, no date, blued hands (hour, minute), black seconds hand, ETA 2824-2 or Ronda quartz, ETA 2801 under consideration
> 
> The Laco watches will become more recognizable because of their streamlines design, all faces will look the same (the Laco Miyota will have a logo on the dial).


Dunno if I really need another Laco, but a 42mm Type A with a 2801 movement would definitely get me thinking about it...


----------



## KevL

I see that the Miyota models are available again on Laco's online shop. I'm wondering if they are still the old models or are they the new models? If not, any news on the new ones?


----------



## StufflerMike

KevL said:


> I see that the Miyota models are available again on Laco's online shop. I'm wondering if they are still the old models or are they the new models? If not, any news on the new ones?


Quote from some time ago: "The Laco Miyota will be back soon. this watch will come with a Logo on its dial, display back to see a nicely and better finished Miyota movement."


----------



## KevL

stuffler said:


> Quote from some time ago: "The Laco Miyota will be back soon. this watch will come with a Logo on its dial, display back to see a nicely and better finished Miyota movement."


But will Laco also offer the Miyota with the new design in the future with their new models?


----------



## Uwe W.

*NEW LACO Flieger - UPDATE*

I've just heard that the prototypes of the new 45 mm models have been built and that pictures of the actual watches will be forthcoming, most likely within the coming week.

Although a concrete date for availability hasn't yet been set, we're another step closer to a new generation of Lacos; I'm still hoping that I'll have a new 45 mm before Christmas. I can't think of a nicer way to end off the year... :-!


----------



## StufflerMike

no


----------



## cavallino33

stuffler said:


> no


:-d


----------



## StufflerMike

cavallino33 said:


> :-d


Well, it is all to be read already in this thread. That#s why just a "NO" should do it.;-)


----------



## cooperj

*Re: NEW LACO Flieger - UPDATE*



Uwe W. said:


> I'm still hoping that I'll have a new 45 mm before Christmas. I can't think of a nicer way to end off the year... :-!


That would be nice except I think for me the 42mm might be the beter size.

JC


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

These ones look particularly nice, any idea when?


----------



## Uwe W.

Andy the Squirrel said:


> These ones look particularly nice, any idea when?


As I mentioned a few posts up, the prototypes have been built and there should be photos of them some time soon. I'm hoping for a pre-Christmas delivery of a 45 mm, but Laco hasn't given an official date yet for availability.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Availability Update*

I've just found out that Laco is currently waiting on a delivery date for hands before they can schedule the new 45 mm watch for production. I've also been assured that the new 45 mm models will be ready for delivery before Christmas! :-!


----------



## skybar

*Re: Availability Update*



Uwe W. said:


> I've just found out that Laco is currently waiting on a delivery date for hands before they can schedule the new 45 mm watch for production. I've also been assured that the new 45 mm models will be ready for delivery before Christmas! :-!


Looking forward for the new collection:-!


----------

